# Anyone here ever had a toenail permanently removed?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got this one nail...the "pinky nail" on my right foot. This thing has gone mutant. It's more like the horn of a goat. It grows fast and toward the ceiling...Putting a pair of socks on is not without it's challenges. Don't know why this one is misbehaving so...It's crossed my mind to go somewhere and just have it taken off...permanently. Anyone ever have this done? I'd post pics, but it's family friendly forum...plus, some of you might be eating. If I happen to move my legs during the night, the wrong way, my wife 's legs look like they've been sliced by Freddy Kreuger.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I had two on my right foot surgically removed. Never had any problem with them trying to grow back. That has been over twenty years ago.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

My wife has one of those. It is normal shaped, but it's about a quarter of an inch thick.

Personally, I would like to entirely remove the little piggy who had none. My pinky toe rubs against it and it perpetually has a large painful callous.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Never had one removed but one of my kids has one like that. The dr said that trauma to it likely caused the problem. His suggestion was to use a file to keep it as short as possible to keep it from getting traumatized again and getting worse. He said that once it happens once, it makes it more likely to keep happening because of the deformity.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

My dad had two toenails like that due to chronic fungal infection, and yes, he had them removed. My sister didn't know he had this done, and while she was visiting, he was sitting in the recliner in his bare feet and she said it looked like the ends of his toes had been amputated.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Put a small sanding drum into your dremel tool. Or get the dog model made for dog nails. Neatly sands the nail down to a normal shape. Easy to keep it in line and pain free.

Kathie


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Trauma...probably the culprit. I've rammed that little nail into bed posts and chair legs a dozen times or so...


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

husband has had ALL his toenails PERMANENTLY removed more than once, obviously wasn't permanent enough


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

When my son was 14 he had an ingrown toenail that wouldn't heal. Podiatrist endd up permanently removing half his toenail. It has never grown back.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had all but 3 removed. I've not had a problem with them growing back. Unless you look really close-you can't even tell.
Martha


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I had a fungal infection in a big toe nail over 30 years ago. They yanked the nail and put me on griseofulvin for 6 months. 

Fast forward over 20 years: SAME toenail now appears to have the fungus again. Only 1/4 of the nail is involved, rather than all of it, so I have ignored it for years and keep it trimmed when it gets out of line. No money to deal with it AGAIN. If people don't like how it looks they can stop staring at it.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

My husband had his removed from his big toe- twice. The physician charged us for the "surgical" procedure twice too. When it came back the third time he went to a podiatrist who removed and froze it- for the cost of the office visit. That was 9 years ago and it has never come back. 

Lesson- go to someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My dad dropped a car battery on his foot...YOWCH. He had the toenail removed, and not a moment's issue with it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've got a friend who had both big toenails removed because of ingrown toenails. They stayed removed. They still have the indentation but no nails in them.

I have ingrown toenails, or at least used to have them real bad, but I ended up buying the right size shoes and that made a difference. My pinky toe has a bit of mutant thing going on too since I occasionally like to bash it into hard, unmoving objects.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Use your nail clippers to clip off the top surface of your nail. My pinkie toe used to be like yours but isn't anymore. I used to clip not just the end but also the top of the nail. It's easier to clip after bathing. Use something like Eucerin on it to soften it up. It won't catch on your socks so much. Wear cotton socks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have had the right big toe nail removed. It was crushed by the 3 point arm of a Case 400 tractor when I was 16, Dad removed the nail with a pair of pliers. Got stepped on many times by cows over the years and the nail was 1/2" thick. Last time was by a large piece of iron and pinched by the steel toes on my boots. It was removed because the nail became detached from its bed when the toe was mashed. Haven't had any problem since. Once hurt it is like a beacon to get hurt again....James


----------

